# CarPlay in iOS10



## chris1out (May 26, 2016)

Has anyone seen any evidence of the instrument cluster turn-by-turn working? I know it was supposed to be added in iOS10, but I imagine it will require an update to myLink.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

I haven't tried it I don't think, but will and see if it works.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

I tried it in my 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Premier and it doesn't work. I chatted on the Chevolet website and the person on chat said that it may be a feature of iOS 10 but no Chevrolet vehicle was capable of doing this on the DIC. I can't vouch for the validity of what they said, but that is what they said. He checked to see if there were any updates and there were none, but he also says updates are only done to patch problems no add new functionality to the infotainment system.


----------



## chris1out (May 26, 2016)

guitargain said:


> I tried it in my 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Premier and it doesn't work. I chatted on the Chevolet website and the person on chat said that it may be a feature of iOS 10 but no Chevrolet vehicle was capable of doing this on the DIC. I can't vouch for the validity of what they said, but that is what they said. He checked to see if there were any updates and there were none, but he also says updates are only done to patch problems no add new functionality to the infotainment system.


Good to know. Seems short-sided that it can't be updated to add functionality, let's just hope they aren't well informed.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

chris1out said:


> Good to know. Seems short-sided that it can't be updated to add functionality, let's just hope they aren't well informed.


I live so far out in the sticks that I can't connect with onstar but will be calling and hopefully they can add some info or transfer me to chevy and talk to someone to doublecheck.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

I did finally call onstar and have them transfer me to the Chevrolet Infotainment specialists. They told me that no GM product will do this. They said the hardware that they use doesn't support it. Sucks.


----------

